# What is the best giant model on the market?



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

Im wanting to know what is, in your guys opinions, what is the best available non GW giant model on the market? Iv seen a few, (ultraforge, black scorpion, forgeworld) but have not had the chance to hold one in my hand and have a proper look. So, do any of you guys own a giant from these companies or from others? What do you guys think of them? 
I like the look of the black scorpion giant, but hes a big old lump of metal. The price for him isnt bad though at only £50.
Any feedback on this much apreciated!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wahammer Forge, by far.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Grenadier goblin war giant every time.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Maelstrom are doing some interesting Giant size beasties in their BaneBeasts range. 
Giant Cyclops £45, Giant Beastman, £45 and Giant Ratman £27.

Not too bad at those prices either.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=84774


----------

